# herping pics



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 14, 2008)

does anyone have any good herping pics they could share or storys from out herping. if so please share them as thye would be cool to see here are a few of mine


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

heres some more 

bump


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 15, 2008)

cool shots,,,,whats in the very first pic? and the lace monitor, whats it eating?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

a jacky dragon, the lacie is eating a land mullet


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 15, 2008)

is that a wild angle head dragon i have never seen any of them before


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

yes it is wild, only ever seen a few though as they arnt to common around my area and are also good hiders


----------



## tankbuster82 (Jan 15, 2008)

how do u guys find so much wildlife? lol i have never seen most of these snakes and lizzads b4 and not so many at one time


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

if you look you will find. i walk about 10km some days out herping but i dont find much i just go often.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Nicole74 (Jan 17, 2008)

tankbuster82 said:


> how do u guys find so much wildlife? lol i have never seen most of these snakes and lizzads b4 and not so many at one time


Im with you..

Where abouts were the pictures taken?If you dont mind answering that...
I live in the city, dont see anything like that....It is really beautiful to see...


----------



## Australis (Jan 17, 2008)

The Tree Snake and Lacie eating land mullet shots are good.
Not every day you see the demise of a Land mullet.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 17, 2008)

we see all the snakes in the bush around the local area as we spend alot of time herping. if im not on the computer im usually herping. nicloe74 when i was in the city earlier this year i went for a little herp around and found a red belly and lots of different lizards and i didnt even have to go far. if you look around alot you will find stuff.

so has anyone got any herping pics or storys to share


----------



## Full3R (Jan 20, 2008)

That bluetongue had been starving up until a recent time, the tail is much skinnier in comparison to the "torso?" of the animal, and the hip bones are sticking out.
Not accusing you of anything just pointing out a fact.

You're quite a good photographer you ever thought about taking it up as a proffesion?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 20, 2008)

oh never noticed that when i saw it lol. i probably will incorperate it into my job when im older


----------



## JasonL (Jan 20, 2008)

I once almost had my face removed by a Mertons Water monitor in the NT, whist laying down to look under a ledge, taking photos was the last thing on my mind as a gaping mouth wizzed passed my nose


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 20, 2008)

keep em coming and pics please aswell. BUMP


----------



## markars (Jan 20, 2008)

> That bluetongue had been starving up until a recent time, the tail is much skinnier in comparison to the "torso?" of the animal, and the hip bones are sticking out.
> Not accusing you of anything just pointing out a fact.


 
He looks alright to me-remember he is probably fully puffed up to scare off the photographer which would make him look bigger than his tail, his hip bones are not that unusual in wild animals it's just most captive lizards are to fat when compared to their leaner cousins.


----------



## Full3R (Jan 20, 2008)

I was also comparing to the head aswell, it just looks abnormally skinny to me compared, but not trying to say I'm deffinetly right.


----------



## deebo (Feb 5, 2008)

that shot of the green tree snake is fantastic....


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 5, 2008)

hey ryan was wondering of u can name each species in order of photos? just curious whether i got them right or not... if im gonna go herping more, ill need to pick up on my identification skills haha might help 

thanks

Nat 

oh, and when i go herping and find stuff and photograph it, ill be sure to share!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 6, 2008)

jacky dragon
angle headed dragon
green tree snake
yellow faced whip snake
eastern small eyed snake
yellow faced whip snake
lace monitor eating land mullet
blackish blind snake
eastern water dragon
eastern blue tongued skink


----------



## swaddo (Feb 6, 2008)

*Alpine Copeprhead*

I posted these in the intro thread, but I thought I'd stick em here too. I see quite a few of these blokes when I'm out fly fishing in the mountains. I believe both are Alpine Copperheads


----------



## JasonL (Feb 6, 2008)

that they are


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 6, 2008)

Great pics Ryan, looks like a fruitful trip!


----------



## krusty (Feb 6, 2008)

love the one of the trree snake and lacie.


----------



## callith (Feb 6, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Australis (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL Gary

Just start a thread about your pets buddy.

Click on my pic i also have crabs.


----------



## Australis (Feb 7, 2008)




----------

